# Rong Fu RF-31 RF31 Drum switch & motor wiring



## WERDI (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello to whomever may view this thread.

Does anyone have a picture of how the motor is wired for 230v as well as the wiring for the FWD - OFF - REV drum switch in 230v ?

I have followed the manual, and the motor box cover.  Both have failed to resume this machines working capabilities.  I must be missing something simple.

Thank you for all who assist.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 1, 2021)

Show some close up pix of the motor terminals and the drum switch,  as detailed as possible.  We can go from there
-Mark
They don't have to be super hi rez just close enough to see clearly-500K files are plenty good enough


----------



## WERDI (Feb 1, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Show some close up pix of the motor terminals and the drum switch,  as detailed as possible.  We can go from there
> -Mark


Thank you, I will do.  About 10 mins


----------



## WERDI (Feb 1, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Show some close up pix of the motor terminals and the drum switch,  as detailed as possible.  We can go from there
> -Mark
> They don't have to be super hi rez just close enough to see clearly-500K files are plenty good enough


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 1, 2021)

I think I see the problem already- the #4 motor wire isn't connected, looks like the factory goofed up. I believe #4 should connect to the white
and the yellow is not used (for the 220 volt case)
If you want to be totally sure, I'll need to see the switch.  Otherwise, go ahead and see if it works if you dare 
-M
I'm signing off but I'll check back tomorrow


----------



## WERDI (Feb 1, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> I think I see the problem already- the #4 motor wire isn't connected, looks like the factory goofed up. I believe #4 should connect to the white
> and the yellow is not used (for the 220 volt case)
> If you want to be totally sure, I'll need to see the switch.  Otherwise, go ahead and see if it works if you dare
> -M
> I'm signing off but I'll check back tomorrow


Removed the drum switch to reveal wire orientation for pics...


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 2, 2021)

OK yes my previous post should get you going
-M


----------



## WERDI (Feb 2, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> OK yes my previous post should get you going
> -M


So, leave the drum switch alone?  
And just swap the specified wires on the motor?


----------



## WERDI (Feb 2, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> OK yes my previous post should get you going
> -M


So this...?


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 2, 2021)

Yes, and tape up that yellow one otherwise you'll have fireworks


----------



## WERDI (Feb 2, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Yes, and tape up that yellow one otherwise you'll have fireworks


Thank you.  And (yellow) got it, I would, I just left it so you could see it in the picture.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 2, 2021)

Good, let us know when (not if) it works


----------



## WERDI (Feb 2, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Good, let us know when (not if) it works


Just got home and tried it. 
It works in forward direction, but nothing in reverse.
Which could be in my switch..?


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 2, 2021)

Yes possibly the switch is bad.  Let's try a little experiment:  At the motor, move the wire #6 from the red wire over to the yellow one that you just taped up. Tape the red instead.
If it works the switch handle position will be opposite of what it is now but you may have both directions.  Try that.
-M
ps is it possible the switch has been replaced? The wires look kinda "crunchy" like they have been messed with by a previous butcher I mean owner
pss something looks funny with the switch photo you posted- what is that yellowish slip-on terminal that's hanging free coming from/going to?
-maybe post a better picture of that switch from a different angle


----------



## WERDI (Feb 2, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Yes possibly the switch is bad.  Let's try a little experiment:  At the motor, move the wire #6 from the red wire over to the yellow one that you just taped up. Tape the red instead.
> If it works the switch handle position will be opposite of what it is now but you may have both directions.  Try that.
> -M
> ps is it possible the switch has been replaced? The wires look kinda "crunchy" like they have been messed with by a previous butcher I mean owner
> ...


So reinstall the yellow one, with the #6, in the current #6 location or where the yellow previously resided?

Also, I used a couple connectors from all i had, to be able to run the 230v wiring which replaced the 120v in the motor box.  

It should be a new (new with the machine) switch.

The yellow terminal hanging is a black input wire which terminates with another black wire from the switch at the resettable circuit breaker.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 3, 2021)

Location doesn't matter, just the connection itself.  
Let's see if using the yellow wire instead of the red makes any difference.
It sounds like your resettable CB is not in the circuit.  We should address that too, Later


----------



## WERDI (Feb 3, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Location doesn't matter, just the connection itself.
> Let's see if using the yellow wire instead of the red makes any difference.
> It sounds like your resettable CB is not in the circuit.  We should address that too, Later


Yellow with #6.  Machine turns on when switch is on FWD (which is actually rotationally spinning in reverse) but nothing when selector is switched to REV.

I will post a better picture of the wires in the switch, which I copied the manual.  But wow, what confusion that manual is, there's like 3 different diagrams for each setup.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 3, 2021)

OK looks like either the switch is miswired or faulty.  Do you have a multimeter of some kind?  Or could you put together a simple continuity tester with a battery and a light bulb?
You will need to label the switch wires then remove them so the switch can be examined and tested
Don't go and buy another switch just yet till we do a little more checking
The fact that the circuit breaker is not wired in makes me think someone has been monkeying around in there
Was the machine like this when you got it?  
-M


----------



## WERDI (Feb 3, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> OK looks like either the switch is miswired or faulty.  Do you have a multimeter of some kind?  Or could you put together a simple continuity tester with a battery and a light bulb?
> You will need to label the switch wires then remove them so the switch can be examined and tested
> Don't go and buy another switch just yet till we do a little more checking
> The fact that the circuit breaker is not wired in makes me think someone has been monkeying around in there
> ...


Yes. I do have a DMM.  Also, I believe this worked when I got it with 120v wired previously (what I mean is, I turned it on while it was 120v and it did turn on, however I do not recall if direction was proper nor I did not try the opposite direction). 
Recently, I got 220v wiring and because 120v amp requirement for this was more than my 120v circuits, I wanted to change it over.
I will record accurately the location of the switch wires, then probe out the switch as per your requests...

*** Edited:  Feb. 3, 2021.  "I really appreciate your help by the way, thank you."


----------



## WERDI (Feb 3, 2021)

Here is the switch currently, while we have checked the motor wiring.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 3, 2021)

Sounds like you have somewhat of a handle on this so:  very simply put, what we want is for the one reversing wire from motor #6 to connect to one side of the power line in forward and the other side in reverse.  You'll need to sleuth it out, so put on your sleuth hat 
Also, of course, power needs to arrive at motor wires 1 and 4 in both forward and reverse,  sounds like one of those two cases is not happening
Many of these switches require some jumpers to work properly- I wonder if that might be?


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 3, 2021)

Amazon sells those switches and has diagrams for them, but they do come in different flavors


----------



## WERDI (Feb 8, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Sounds like you have somewhat of a handle on this so:  very simply put, what we want is for the one reversing wire from motor #6 to connect to one side of the power line in forward and the other side in reverse.  You'll need to sleuth it out, so put on your sleuth hat
> Also, of course, power needs to arrive at motor wires 1 and 4 in both forward and reverse,  sounds like one of those two cases is not happening
> Many of these switches require some jumpers to work properly- I wonder if that might be?


So, I got it to turn on, spin cw in fwd, but on in rev and just a hummm.  So, obviously I quickly shut it down.
Not sure why, but I found another schematic of the correct motor connections.  I tried it, then swapped the switch wiring around to get the REV to properly turn on.  
And then overload, breaker shut off.  So, now I am not sure how the switch is supposed to be wired.  Any ohm readout schematics I can locate?


----------



## WERDI (Feb 8, 2021)

Or...  which switch to buy on amazon?  Or the like.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 8, 2021)

Hold on, I think I see what's wrong.  Tell me how the terminals are marked on the switch.  I see R,S, 6, and U.  There should be two more. 5 and V
I think
Looks like the switch is miswired by a previous owner-
R and S should be the incoming power.
U and V should go to the motor 1 and 4 (black and white)
6 or 5 should go to the motor red or yellow (you only need one wire here)
-M


----------



## WERDI (Feb 8, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Hold on, I think I see what's wrong.  Tell me how the terminals are marked on the switch.  I see R,S, 6, and U.  There should be two more. 5 and V
> I think
> Looks like the switch is miswired by a previous owner-
> R and S should be the incoming power.
> ...


Let me sort this and try it.  I'll will check back.
Yes, R, S, 6, U, 5, V


----------



## WERDI (Feb 8, 2021)

Started over.
1. Motor wires connected correctly, as I was able to diagnose and decipher.
2. Switch wires connected with the accurate R, S, 6, U, 5, V orientation.  

Did some testing and reconnecting to accurately position them so...  Now the switch properly turned to FWD or REV will reveal this setup:
Switch FWD = CW Spindle rotation, Good.
Switch REV = CCW Spindle rotation, Good.
However, the switch internally needs to be cammed with accurate position, because there is spring back (once switch is clicked over to FWD/REV motor/spindle will not turn on) unless your hand is twisting switch knob beyond each "ON" (FWD or REV) position.  Meaning, if you hold the switch slightly past its position with its spring tension Motor/Spindle will turn ON, and it will also spin in correct rotational direction.

I will report back, when I reconfigure the switch internally.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 8, 2021)

I wonder if that camming action is somehow intentional for safety reasons?  First I have heard of that kind of behavior.
Anyhow, sounds good so far- did you find an error in the switch wiring as I suspected?
-M


----------



## WERDI (Feb 11, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> I wonder if that camming action is somehow intentional for safety reasons?  First I have heard of that kind of behavior.
> Anyhow, sounds good so far- did you find an error in the switch wiring as I suspected?
> -M


Hello, sorry for the delay.  Barely have time to look at this machine, let alone time to get other duties finished.

The "spring-past" (let's call it) must've been installed by myself.  I took the switch apart to verify the proper contact points (of which were difficult to figure out, I did not have 'accurate' schematics) and upon assembling the back end, there is what looks like a circlip holding an extruded washer (or locating washer) between two pins that provide 'stops' for the switch to not go past.  Well, I am sure that when I pushed the switch shaft back through most of the contacts that locating washer got flipped onto the opposite clicking of thos two pins.  Anyway, the switch knob was 180° out.  So the spring back allowed the motor/machine to turn on if held into each spring back location.  I returned the switch shaft and camming locating washer to what I could verify as proper and whalahh.

So, to answer the question about suspected switch wiring... 
I had no schematic to differentiate from 120v to 240v wiring.  So I was going off of DMM ohm testing.  Learning how this switch works is why I am posting now for future members to be able to decipher the proper motor wiring for 240v.

This picture is what "I" wired to work for me.
However, a proper orientation of switch wires and motor combination will successfully yield you a starting and running machine.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 11, 2021)

Well done! Especially sleuthing out the switch like that.  Always check the last thing you did when tracking a problem.
Normally, you can identify a switch internals by "ringing it out" with a continuity tester or ohmmeter, without having to take it apart
-M


----------

